# Disconnect Panel



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

What is the panel shown in the yellow box?
I assume I unscrew the Phillips screws and yank on one of those handles (after turning off 2 mains downstream) and out comes a fuse connector?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Looks like a big ol' fuse block pullout thing.

I'd pull both of them though :whistling2:


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Are those referred to as "buckets"?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

3xdad said:


> Are those referred to as "buckets"?


In my experiance buckets are what are installed in MCCs (Motor Control Centers) and switchboards.

Here is an MCC bucket










And an MCC


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I want to hit the Thanks button for your post BBQ, but it's way off-screen


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

erics37 said:


> I want to hit the Thanks button for your post BBQ, but it's way off-screen


I fixed it, when I previewed the original my browser had shrunk it to fit my screen.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

swimmer said:


> What is the panel shown in the yellow box?
> I assume I unscrew the Phillips screws and yank on one of those handles (after turning off 2 mains downstream) and out comes a fuse connector?


Pull out fuse blocks.

When you pull one out the fuses will come with it.


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

Don't take the screws out fwiw, just pull the handles.

Tom


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Just pull the handles only and expect to get pretty hard to pull out.

And make sure you are not looking direct when you pull it out some case it may have arc flash but if there is no load you should be ok but I still not look at it direct due some case something else may want to come apart.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

frenchelectrican said:


> Just pull the handles only and expect to get pretty hard to pull out.
> 
> And make sure you are not looking direct when you pull it out some case it may have arc flash but if there is no load you should be ok but I still not look at it direct due some case something else may want to come apart.
> 
> ...



Thanks Monsieur. 
That is the information I needed.


----------



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

davis9 said:


> Don't take the screws out fwiw, just pull the handles.
> 
> Tom


fwiw??? f*** with it a while?:blink:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

swimmer said:


> fwiw??? f*** with it a while?:blink:


That's funny i dunno what the hell that means either...:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

swimmer said:


> fwiw??? f*** with it a while?:blink:


FWIW is "For What It's Worth":laughing:

http://www.internetslang.com/FWIW-meaning-definition.asp


----------

